# Trialing a Pregnant Bitch



## Corina Annette Gonzalez (Sep 28, 2009)

I know it is quite possible to trial a pregnant bitch, BUT how far into the pregnancy do you call it "quits" (i.e. "bed rest")?


What is everyone's advice/experience with this? Does it depend on the sport/performance venue?


How long AFTER the pups are weaned should you start up training again? 


Just curious for future reference  .


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Corina Annette Gonzalez said:


> I know it is quite possible to trial a pregnant bitch, BUT how far into the pregnancy do you call it "quits" (i.e. "bed rest")?
> 
> 
> What is everyone's advice/experience with this? Does it depend on the sport/performance venue?
> ...


I would not trial at all, first dogs can get morning sickness in the early pregnancy this could make the dog show like shit, and after that jarring motions can induce labor prematurley. Also thier is proof that the release of stress hormones over time will effect human babies in utero negatively, I would suspect puppies are no different. Babies born from human mothers that have had relaxing pleasent pregnancy are more social ept. I would not go bed rest , but I would not do something as strenous as show my dog. I would play ball for the first week or 2, after that maybe gentle swimming...I would not do strict bed rest either, Being pregnant is not a totally disabling condition...and lack of exercise can also induce labor.

And if your doing Sch, and have ever met a preganant women...if your usually using lets say hotdogs for tracking...The thought of hotdogs at the moment the dog is suppose to track will make her vomit. Then she will crave yoguart and pickles mixed together.

I think if your going to use the bitch for breeding, just breed her. There is more to be lost than to be gained by showing a pregnant female.

And no need to wait till after weening, once you can get mama away from pups long enough to train...go train.

At some point you gotta cut the dog a break...


----------



## Corina Annette Gonzalez (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh, I meant "bed rest" in terms of "a leave or absence from work", not to completely restrict activity or exercise. Just to relieve her from having to do her "job"  .


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Corina Annette Gonzalez said:


> Oh, I meant "bed rest" in terms of "a leave or absence from work", not to completely restrict activity or exercise. Just to relieve her from having to do her "job"  .


 
I thought you might have meant that, but was not sure...So, I just took it literally. But I hope what I posted made sense. 

Also I have been thinking, getting ready to whelp a litter, and getting to show...Not only the dog needs to get a break, but yourself also...sheesh.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Corina Annette Gonzalez said:


> I know it is quite possible to trial a pregnant bitch, BUT how far into the pregnancy do you call it "quits" (i.e. "bed rest")?


HI Corina

Actually it is against both DVG and UScA rules (I'm pretty sure FCI and VDH too) to trial pregnant or nursing females (it is in the section on trialing females in heat). Of course if the b*tch isn't showing there isn't much anyone can say.

I would NOT trial a dog I thought might be pregnant. Why take the chance, given the time and expense involved in a
well planned breeding?


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Thomas said it best......."I would NOT trial a dog I thought might be pregnant. Why take the chance, given the time and expense involved in a
well planned breeding ? "


----------



## Corina Annette Gonzalez (Sep 28, 2009)

Very vaild points...but...but...she's the wonder dog (lol)! I didn't know it was against the rules right from the very beginning...I figured there might be room for some leeway. Now that I think about it though...it's possible trial could _not_ go smoothly...it would be very devasting if anything happened to mommy and/or her unborn pups  .


Curiousity leads the mind to ask strange questions. Discussion is good though, it provokes more thought. I've heard of human female handlers training/trialing while pregnant...so was just wondering how it went in the canine world. 


Thanks!




James Downey said:


> I thought you might have meant that, but was not sure...So, I just took it literally. But I hope what I posted made sense.


 
It's okay. Tis' always better "safe" then "sorry". You don't know everyone's background, so a little "extra" information won't do any harm. What you posted makes sense.




James Downey said:


> Also I have been thinking, getting ready to whelp a litter, and getting to show...Not only the dog needs to get a break, but yourself also...sheesh.


 
I can give my dog a break, but me? No way! lol. I swear in the distance future should I become pregnant...my (future) husband is gonna have to rip the leash away from me. And then the dogs too, of course...because I can still do off leash work . 

Me: "Look...there's a trial coming up and I'm not due until about 3 weeks."
Husband: "Are you crazy?!"
Me: "Oh no, it's okay...I have plenty of time."


I mean it's one thing to be 3-4 months into pregnancy, but almost to the 9th month point. Yeah...I know can be pretty reckless at times.


Thanks again!


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

If you just look at Humans, I read a study some years ago about traing and pregnansy.
If the mother was traning al throw her pregnansy the child wuld have a metabolisum than babys borne from mother how downt train. They wuld build muschel easyer and brun fat easyer. How long in to the pregnansy she shuld train depends on the mother, the longer the better. 

Maby its the same for dogs, downt know. But ofcaus its a difrens in Stress related traning and just exersice.


----------



## Corina Annette Gonzalez (Sep 28, 2009)

andreas broqvist said:


> If you just look at Humans, I read a study some years ago about training and pregnancy.
> If the mother was training all through her pregnancy, the child would have a (higher?) metabolism than babys born from mothers who don't train. They would build muscle easier and burn fat easier. How long into the pregnancy she should train depends on the mother, the longer the better.
> 
> Maybe it's the same for dogs, don't know. But of course its a difference in stress related training and just exercise.


 
Understood! 


Keeping an active mother is more beneficial as oppose to an inactive mother. Mom could do without the pressures involved in training, but some exercise will do her plenty good.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I've trialed females who were pregnant and also ones who had newly weaned litters. I'd have to check the dates but Chaos might even be one of them  It just depends on what level (I'd do a Brevet or FRI but not an FRIII), how far along the female is, how much she is showing, how she's handling the pregnancy, etc. I also train my girls while they are pregnant, I just quit jumping them about half way through the pregnancy to avoid any accidents due to a larger/awkward body.


----------

